# 

## nie.banglasz

Witam!
W spadku dostałem dom 140m2 z ok 1965 roku (niestety nie wiem z jakich materiałów został wybudowany).
W tym domu jest ogrzewanie gazowe (rachunek za miesiąc grzewczy 1500-2000 zł chodź wcale nie było w nim ciepło)
Chciałbym ten dom ocieplić(myślałem nad- pompa ciepła, wymiana okien, drzwi, dachu i ocieplenie budynku z zewnątrz (być może wełna mineralna)).
Jak Wy byście ocieplili ten dom? jakie ogrzewanie? jakie materiały na ocieplenie budynku i dachu? jakie okna i drzwi? 
Jest sens montować solary? 
Jak widzicie kompletnie się na tym nie znam. Dlatego proszę o Was o pomoc! 
Pozdrawiam
P.S.

----------


## qubic

hej,przy tak szeroko zakrojonej "akcji" termomodernizacyjnej chyba najlepiej zacząć od OZC.pozwoli ci to na sprawdzenie opłacalności niektórych inwestycji np.montażu okien w warstwie ocieplenia.poza tym zaczniesz eliminować mostki cieplne.zwróć się do forumowych specjalistów od OZC np.kolegi asolt

----------


## kondziu87r

Nic tylko pogratulować takiego spadku  :cool: 
gdybym był na Twoim miejscu, zaczął bym od remontu dachu (nie wiem czy planujesz zmieniać cały dach czy tylko chcesz go ocieplić), potem wymiana okien i ocieplenie domu z zewnątrz (tak jak pisałeś wełna lub zwykły 20cm styropian) Natomiast wstrzymał bym się z tymi wszystkimi eko rozwiązaniami. To jest stary budynek, sam nie wiesz z czego był budowany i co będzie się działo jak wprowadzisz te wszystkie eko nowinki. Zacznij od izolacji termicznej, a dopiero później myśl o zmianie sposobu ogrzewania (a kto wie może się okazać że wcale nie będzie on potrzebny)

----------


## nie.banglasz

Dach jest obecnie z blachodachówki i jest pomiędzy nim cięka  warstwa wełny mineralnej. 
Myśle nad zmiana blachodachówki na dachówke ceramiczna(myślicie że to jest dobre posunięcie?) 
Zyskam tym kilka stopni w góre w domu?
A Piec gazowy jest firmy vaillant ma ok  23 lat. 
Dlatego myślałem o pompie ciepła albo o piecu kondensacyjnym z zasobnikiem.
co wybrać żeby było najtaniej w comiesięcznym życiu  :smile: )

----------


## imrahil

trudno doradzać w takiej sytuacji. jeśli zrobisz szczelne ocieplenie i wymienisz okna to pojawią się problemy z wentylacją i grzyb pewny (albo będziesz otwierał okna i tracił na ogrzewaniu). Nad tym problemem bym się zastanowił w pierwszej kolejności, zanim zaczniesz cokolwiek izolować. Jeśli chodzi o to jak ocieplić, to już zależy od Twoich wymagań i potrzeb. ja uważam, że jak już będziesz to robił, to lepiej zrób to dobrze i odpowiednio dużo. kładzenie 10 cm styro nie ma sensu. i warto zwracać uwagę na szczegóły.

wymiana blachodachówki na dachówkę może stanowić problem np. ze względu na fundament. takie rzeczy trzeba by z jakimś konstruktorem skonsultować.

kolektory słoneczne - zależy ile CWU zużywasz, bo do tego się nadają.

----------


## kondziu87r

ale co Ci da ta pompa ciepła jeżeli ciepło nadal będzie Ci uciekać np. przez nieszczelne okna, czy zimne ściany. nie nagrzejesz tego budynku jeśli go nie ocieplisz.

----------


## odsłowadosłowa

najważniejsze jest dobre ocieplenie ścian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

> najważniejsze jest dobre ocieplenie ścian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Według mnie się mylisz... Jezeli chodzi o ocieplanie to zobacz jakie grube są mury. Może wcale nieopłaca się walić styropianu na fasadę. Tak jak wcześniej pisano takie domy uzytkuje się inaczej niż nowobudowane. Na moje: ocieplenie dachu i wymiana okien. CO do reszty to potrzeba więcej danych  żeby podjąć decyzje.

----------


## noc

Zrób jak pisze qubic. OZC wyjaśni Ci wiele niewiadomych i pozwoli następnie sensownie opanować sytuację. Może to być najpilniejszy wydatek. Zależnie od wskazań wykonasz kolejne etapy termomodernizacji, odpowiednio do potrzeb i możliwości. 
Wymiana blachodachówki, jeśli jest szczelna, to na razie raczej bezsens, masz inne znacznie pilniejsze potrzeby. Zmiana sposobu ogrzewania, może nie być konieczna jeśli zrobisz dobrą termomodernizację.
Jeśli wymienisz okna i drzwi , to jak piszą inni userzy, możesz mieć problem z wentylacją. Kominy WG pewnie już masz, więc jeśli Cię będzie stać to rób WM, W innym wypadku nawietrzaki w oknach. 
Solary na razie sobie daruj. Długi czas zwrotu a masz ważniejsze problemy do opanowania (termomodernizacja przede wszystkim!).

----------


## michcio0711

> Według mnie się mylisz... Jezeli chodzi o ocieplanie to zobacz jakie grube są mury. Może wcale nieopłaca się walić styropianu na fasadę. Tak jak wcześniej pisano takie domy uzytkuje się inaczej niż nowobudowane


Bzdura. Choćby ta ściana miała pół metra, to i tak będzie miała taki wspołczynnik przenikania ciepła, że po ociepleniu spadnie pewnie 5-krotnie albo i bardziej. Stary dom czy nowy - nieważne, obydwa tak samo będą się zachowywać bez ocieplenia.

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

> Bzdura. Choćby ta ściana miała pół metra, to i tak będzie miała taki wspołczynnik przenikania ciepła, że po ociepleniu spadnie pewnie 5-krotnie albo i bardziej. Stary dom czy nowy - nieważne, obydwa tak samo będą się zachowywać bez ocieplenia.


Moze mury są 3-warstwowe? Moze w srodku jest juz jakas izolacja? Zrobi mu się kiszonka w domu. Czasami mam wrazenie ze najlepiej jakby obudowal sie pol metrowa warstwa styropianu to dla wielu z was wtedy bedzie idealnie.

----------


## מרכבה

> trudno doradzać w takiej sytuacji. jeśli zrobisz szczelne ocieplenie i wymienisz okna to pojawią się problemy z wentylacją i grzyb pewny


uprasza się do edukować  :big tongue:  jak będzie miał temperaturę ściany + 19 st to aby grzyb nastąpił musiał by mieć no stop 95% wilgotności przy +20!



> Zrób jak pisze qubic. OZC wyjaśni Ci wiele niewiadomych i pozwoli następnie sensownie opanować sytuację


 OCZ jest nie potrzebne ...
tu chodzi zrobić konkretnie!



> ja uważam, że jak już będziesz to robił, to lepiej zrób to dobrze i odpowiednio dużo. kładzenie 10 cm styro nie ma sensu. i warto zwracać uwagę na szczegóły.


 dobrze piszesz kolego :smile:  jak gościa nie stać to niech robi elewacja po elewacji i po 30cm ... da lepszy skutek niż zabawa z 10cm...
plus zejście z izolacją aż do poziomu ław... 
rozbierałem na czynniki pierwsze jak zrobić z istniejącego budynku budynek pasywny stąd wiem  :big tongue: 

Jeśli zastosuje jakiekolwiek ocieplenie to musi ściany dobrze wymalować dobrą farbą gazoszczelną ! 
bo potem nie było że puścił gazu w mur co nie miara i na styku EPS'a i muru wody odchodzą  :big tongue: 



> Moze mury są 3-warstwowe? Moze w srodku jest juz jakas izolacja? Zrobi mu się kiszonka w domu.


 ja wam dam kiszonka ... 
przestańcie powtarzać nie swoją wiedzę -tylko  IDOTÓW od oddychających ścian!

ukiśnie na styku izolacja mur jak wspomniałem nadmiar gazu trzeba zatrzymać dobrą farbą ... a kondensacji powierzchniowej nie będzie gdyż po zaizolowaniu temperatura przegrody podniesie się do bezpiecznego poziomu ...
jedynym zagrożeniem jest kondensacja między warstwowa.

i gdzie tu coś kiśnie tylko właśnie między izolacją a murem ... 
ale idiotyczni wykonawcy robią EPS na plackach niby w celu wentylacji ... jak sposób jest znacznie bardziej prosty ... od środka farba odpowiednia  :big tongue:

----------


## noc

Tak na spokojnie, to może warto przemyśleć czy zabierać się za tą robotę? Jeśli nie jesteś jakoś mocno związany sentymentalnie z tym budynkiem, to może sprzedaj to w jasną cholerę, dołóż to co masz przeznaczone na modernizację i postaw coś nowego. 
Kłopotów z budową będziesz miał tyle samo albo mniej, a będzie nowe, wygodniejsze, tańsze w eksploatacji!
Warto policzyć.

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.baubiologie.at/revitalisierung.html zawsze można tak zrobić ja nie widzę przeciwności.
Najbardziej zwarty materiał izolacyjny dobra lambda 0,05 ... i cena .. 40cm kostki da U 0,12 ...

----------


## miro79

> Jeśli zastosuje jakiekolwiek ocieplenie to musi ściany dobrze wymalować dobrą farbą gazoszczelną ! 
> bo potem nie było że puścił gazu w mur co nie miara i na styku EPS'a i muru wody odchodzą


czasami czytam i nie wierze...

ta farba gazoszczelna to o czymś takim mowa ?? http://www.noxan.pl/higiena/powloka-...ill-frigo.html

i tym należy malować prawie 50 letnią elewacje/mur ceglany....??

----------------------------------------

Do autora wątku:

Na podstawie OZC będziesz mógł oszacować ( z mniejszym lub większym prawdopodobieństwem) zapotrzebowanie budynku na ciepło a tym samym opłacalność poszczególnych rozwiazań.  Czy jest to Ci potrzebne osądź sam.

Jak chcesz modernizować budynek to im bardziej kompleksowo sie tym zajmiesz  (czyli np. fundamenty, ściany, okna, dach itp) to tym lepsze będą efekty.

Rozważania rozpocznij od kwoty jaką chcesz/możesz na to przeznaczyć.

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.tanio-buduj.pl/nobiles-no...lowa-10-l.html\
coś takiego  :big tongue:  



> i tym należy malować prawie 50 letnią elewacje/mur ceglany....??


 o środka ...

----------


## miro79

:big lol:

----------


## מרכבה

No tak spec od oddychających ścian się znalazł  :big tongue:  nie wie ale i tak wie .. pan dr inż chylę czoła  :big tongue:

----------


## miro79

wycieczki osobiste to sobie podaruj forumowy "specu"

teorie każdy może mieć dowolne -  mi to nie przeszkadza nawet jeśli mam odmienne zdanie.
Natomiast porady tego typu dla osób które potrzebują podstawowej wiedzy są dla mnie śmieszne.
Tak samo, że dawanie 10cm styropianu nic nie da  :bash:  jest gdzies na forum wykres który to doskonale obrauzje.

50-letni dom jeśli nie był remontowany to ma pewnie boazerie, tapety i inne tego typu rzeczy w środku - i co ma to wszystko zrywać żeby malować ściany farbą która jak twierdzisz jest gazoszczelna ?? ( ciekawe czemu producent sie tym nie chwali i jej nie sprzedaje zamiast kilkunastu zł za 1.000zł )

Są wątki dla pasjonatów gdzie toczą sie dyskusje nad wielkością straty ceipła przez klamke w drzwiach zewnętrznych itp natomiast tutaj człowiek potrzebuje podstawowych informacji a otrzymuje  info w stylu nie rób OZC, 10cm sytro bez sensu najlepiej 30, jakas farba gazoszczelna itp a nikt nie zapyta ile chce na to przeznaczyć - bo od tego trzeba całą rozmowe rozpocząć. Jeśli środki są ograniczone to trzeba wybrać najbardziej efektywne rozwiązania natomiast jeśli kasa nie gra roli to czemu nie...

teorie na temat "oddychających ścian" mnie nie interesują ani nie dyskutuje o nich a tematem wątku jest JAK OCIEPLIĆ DOM Z 1965 ROKU i tego sie trzymajmy.

----------


## מרכבה

> wycieczki osobiste to sobie podaruj


 tu masz rację  :smile:  nie potrzebnie na Ciebie naskoczyłem przepraszam.



> teorie każdy może mieć dowolne


 to nie jest teoria ... teoria jest w tedy kiedy jest nie poparta badaniami ...
a tak nie jest.



> Natomiast porady tego typu dla osób które potrzebują podstawowej wiedzy są dla mnie śmieszne.


 nie ... taka osoba potrzebuje dostać pełną receptę krok po kroku aby zrobić raz a dobrze ...



> twierdzisz jest gazoszczelna


 na tyle gazoszczelna aby jajcarnia nie działa się dalej... może malować czym chce... byle było 
w nie oddychające...



> Tak samo, że dawanie 10cm styropianu nic nie da  jest gdzies na forum wykres który to doskonale obrauzje.


 da... tylko absolutnie ciągła izolacja... i są proste wzory ... na to ile co daje... chyba dołożenie 11zł na m^2 z 10 cm do 20cm tragedi nie zrobi ...
zaizoluje aż po ławy... i będzie miał lepiej niż większość "energo oszczencych 8 litrowców"



> teorie na temat "oddychających ścian" mnie nie interesują ani nie dyskutuje


Ty nie ale zauważyłeś ... że opinie się pojawiły o kiśnięciu ... to wyprostowałem właśnie to jest teoria... że ktoś bez wiedzy ... stwierdza ... nie potrafi wytłumaczyć konkretnie zjawiska... ba nie ma i nie będzie miał poparcia w badaniach ... bo co miało być zadana to jest ujęte w wzorach itp.



> Są wątki dla pasjonatów gdzie toczą sie dyskusje nad wielkością straty ceipła przez klamke w drzwiach zewnętrznych itp


 wat do wata a będzie ciepła chata  :big tongue: 



> a otrzymuje info w stylu nie rób OZC, 10cm sytro bez sensu najlepiej 30, jakas farba gazoszczelna itp a nikt nie zapyta ile chce na to przeznaczyć


 z góry założyłem że nie stać kolegi na byle co.. bo efekty mizerne tylko kasy straci.
METODYCZNIE izolować ... a ja pół środków nie uznaje .
stąd porada zrób na raty ocieplenie chaty  :smile:  
Wiesz jak zaczyna się kalkulacja i kombinacja ... to z tego wychodzi to co jest na "polskich" drogach ...mnie ta mentalność strasznie wkurza ...

----------


## michalgliwice

> najważniejsze jest dobre ocieplenie ścian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nie zgadzam się z tym. Jeżeli ociepli ściany a będzie miał słabą wentylację to momentalnie pojawi się grzyb

----------


## tenistravel

dobrej jakości gruba warstwa dobrego izolatora ( styropian lub wełna) do tego okna energooszczędne, wentylacja grawitacyjna bez zarzutu i odpowiednie usytuowanie budynku

----------


## מרכבה

> Nie zgadzam się z tym. Jeżeli ociepli ściany a będzie miał słabą wentylację to momentalnie pojawi się grzyb


 




jak by pojawienie grzyba zależało od izolacji ... normalnie szczyt czereśniackiej fizyki budowli .. slogan powtarzany i propagowany przez różnych "budowlańców" od taniego wina ... a Ty raczysz powtarzać te banialuki.
Grzyb na ścianie nie bierze się z izolacji, tylko z niskiej temperatury na tej ścianie ! a niska temperatura = brak izolacji lub nie ciągła izolacja.
Jeśli będzie 30cm izolacji do około to może trzymać w domu 90% wilgotności przy +20 st żadnej kondensacji nie będzie !
Takich plotkarzy jest masa niestety w naszym społeczeństwie,  na pogodzie,medycynie i budownictwie zna się każdy ..

Owszem wetylacja jest ważna, bo ważne jest aby mieć te 40-60% a żeby mieć 60% wilgotności 
to wszędzie musi być ciepło na ścianie .. 
Inaczej grzyb wychodzi, bo zimna przegroda doprowadza do zmiany stanu skupienia pary wodnej w wodę.

Przegroda ma być szczelna, aby para wodna nie przechodziła od strony ciepłej do zimnej i nie ma tu dyskusji.
Farba na ścianę "lateksowa" odporna na szorowanie w przypadku muru 
a w przypadku wełny i szkieletu paroizolacja !

----------


## miódmalina

> dobrej jakości gruba warstwa dobrego izolatora ( styropian lub wełna) do tego okna energooszczędne, wentylacja grawitacyjna bez zarzutu i odpowiednie usytuowanie budynku




http://styropiany.pl/index.cgi?oper=1&kod=oddychaj

wrzucam dla wszystkich domorosłych ekspertów twierdzących że domy, ściany , itd. oddychają :smile:

----------


## Balto

midmalina: gdyby dom był zrobiony cały! ze styropianu lub cały! z wełny to ok... Ale tak naprawdę są jeszcze ściany z czegoś tam, na ścianach w środku jest jakieś tam wykończenie, ba dla  świętego spokoju zagruntowane, na izolatorze (wełna, styro, cokolwiek) jest jakiś tam tynk który ma swoje parametry. Chcąc tak naprawdę wiedzieć co się dzieje musisz znać zachowanie poszczególnych warstw i ich opory (lub brak) by mieć wiedzę / pojęcie dlaczego wilgoć w środku jest na takim a nie innym poziomie. Izolacja jest jednym z naprawdę wielu elementów...

----------

